# Winter coat question



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

We've had Joey for four months now (he's six years old).

His fur seems more Husky-like now. Is this a winter coat?

I'm clueless as to the seasonal changes in a GSD's coat.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

What do you mean by "husky like"? Thicker? If so, yes, it's probably his winter coat. You will have a lot of clean up in the spring when he blows it all out......
________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

It looks thick. We were thinking he gained weight, but it could be the coat. Will keep his diet under control in any event.

I vacuum enough now.....it's going to get worse? LOL


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Cheerful1 said:


> It looks thick. We were thinking he gained weight, but it could be the coat. Will keep his diet under control in any event.
> 
> I vacuum enough now.....it's going to get worse? LOL


MUCH worse.  GSD's shed all the time (hence the term German Shedder) with 2 major blowouts per year, usually in the spring and fall. More, or less, depending on whether the dog lives inside or out. 
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WSH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

So when he has this "blowout", what will his new coat look like?

Does the blowout happen all at once, or over time?


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Cheerful1 said:


> So when he has this "blowout", what will his new coat look like?
> 
> Does the blowout happen all at once, or over time?


It happens over time, and each dog is a little different as to how long it takes. Starts slow, then builds momentum as time goes by. During the blowout process dogs can look pretty ratty - using my own as an example, their top coat can look dull, and the color can seem a bit faded. Bathing can accellerate the process, though you don't want to over do it. I actually only bathe my dogs once or twice a year (we live in a dry climate, and they stay very clean), so I reserve those bath times for when they are shedding heavily. The new coat is essentially almost all undercoat - not many of the guard hairs (top) are lost. Your dog should look much better overall when it comes in - shine comes back, color returns. Just keep a good vacuum cleaner handy and some basic grooming tools. Some people like the Furminator - I don't, I use a rake, long toothed metal comb and a pin brush. A bit more work, but that's OK with me, and there is no chance of cutting the topcoat with these tools.
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Anja1Blue said:


> MUCH worse.  GSD's shed all the time (hence the term German Shedder) with 2 major blowouts per year, usually in the spring and fall. More, or less, depending on whether the dog lives inside or out.
> _____________________________________
> Susan
> 
> ...


Every week I have to turn over the vacuum cleaner and cut the hair off the roller!

We also have what we call the attack of the invisi-hair...that dang GSD fur you cannot see that always attaches to your eyelashes!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My boy is almost two and has never had clumps of hair coming out. I keep waiting for him to blow his coat and expect for him to shed another version of himself but it hasn't happened yet. LOL His coat does not seem anymore thicker now than it did in the summer...is that weird?

He sheds but it's nothing like I was prepared for.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Courtney said:


> My boy is almost two and has never had clumps of hair coming out. I keep waiting for him to blow his coat and expect for him to shed another version of himself but it hasn't happened yet. LOL His coat does not seem anymore thicker now than it did in the summer...is that weird?
> 
> He sheds but it's nothing like I was prepared for.


Enjoy your good fortune! On the other hand it may take a while - this is the first time Conor has lost so much hair - I mean it's massive. And he will be 5 in February. So perhaps some dogs are just late bloomers - er, shedders. 
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Cheerful1 said:


> So when he has this "blowout", what will his new coat look like?
> 
> Does the blowout happen all at once, or over time?


 
my poor female. Her hair comes out for about 1 week. She will walk around with these huge hair tuffs sticking out everywhere. I brush, brush, brush. Her hair is thinner looking in the summer. A little lighter than her winter hair. Right now, it's winter, and her coat is absolutely beautiful. Thick and very soft.

My oldest male never has the tuffs. His sheds all year long.

My youngest male hardly sheds at all. 

I also have to cut hairs out of my vacuum cleaner at least once a week. ugh


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hopefully Joey's winter coat is almost blown.

Still picking out pieces of undercoat. Joey looks like he's lost weight with all that coat gone. He has that nice "defined waist" again!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Tessa is a longcoat, the best grooming advice I've gotten here is to buy a rake to groom her. I had 2 other brushes and thought they were fine, I was so wrong. The rake does a wonderful job, she was super fluffy before.. she almost looks like a different dog with all that undercoat gone..
Before..

After..


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey's fur is coming out in clumps today; yesterday there was nothing. Is it too soon to be blowing his coat?

Also, he was neutered in October. Does that have an effect on clumping?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

we are having strange weather, so it is possible. do you have a good rake for brushing your dog?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Nope, it's not too early. I have been seeing dogs blowing coat for the past few weeks. Of course, I am in California where spring comes in mid-February.

Neutering does not effect how much coat is shed, but it can affect the texture of the coat--neuter coats tend to be a little softer, which can make brushing out the undercoat a little more difficult. Start brushing now, and keep it up in the coming weeks, and it should help a lot with the shedding. GSD's are second only to Corgis in the amount of hair they shed, so be prepared!


----------



## Bellsthedog (Nov 22, 2012)

When they start blowing their coats there will be no question, you'll know. Mine leaves enough to to keep warm a chihuahua a day! We take her outside to brush her and let the birds pick up the undercoat as they seem to love it for their nests. Anyway ,it's too cold here for her to have started yet and right now her winter coat is gorgeous. 

One tip on the vacuum... I vacuum every day to keep the hair under control, and once I'm done I flip it around and pull the hair out of the brush and let the vacuum suck it in. Takes 10 seconds and then you don't need to cut it out at the end of the week.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Freestep said:


> GSD's are second only to Corgis in the amount of hair they shed, so be prepared!


Nah, there are plenty of worse shedders... Newfs or Malamutes for example.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Gonna need a better vacuum


----------

